# Mobilfunkanbieter und Jugendschutz



## Telekomunikacja (26 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Die deutschen Mobilfunkanbieter *haben mitgeteilt*, dass sie sich für den Jugendschutz engagieren:


> Darüber hinaus schreiben sie im Kodex fest, dass sie die mit ihnen vertraglich verbundenen Anbieter von Inhalten zur Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften verpflichten werden.


Aha!


> Bei entsprechenden Inhalten, die geeignet sind, die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen zu beeinträchtigen, werden die Mobilfunkanbieter Eltern die Möglichkeit einräumen, Mobilfunkanschlüsse, die diese ihren Kindern bereitgestellt haben, für entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Inhalte sperren zu lassen. Die Rufnummern der gemeldeten Anschlüsse sollen dann in einer so genannten Blacklist hinterlegt werden, so dass entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Inhalte bei Anfragen über die dazugehörigen Mobilfunkkarten nicht übermittelt werden.


Gilt das auch für Klingeltöne?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das auch für Klingeltöne?


oder Hausaufgaben...

cp

PS: Der Schutz gilt wohl eher nicht unter dem  finanziellen Aspekt


----------

